# How do I change my profile picture?



## Ferret (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't seem to find how I can change my profile picture...help?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 31, 2006)

User CP (under 'My Account') -> Edit Profile Picture (under 'Settings & Options')


----------



## Ferret (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't have that option. All I have are these:

Settings & Options
Edit Signature
Edit Email & Password
Edit Profile
Edit Options
Edit Avatar
Subscribed Threads
Subscriptions
List Subscriptions
Miscellaneous
Event Reminders
Paid Subscriptions
Group Memberships
Buddy / Ignore Lists
Attachments


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 3, 2007)

What happens when you follow the link in Darkness's post?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> What happens when you follow the link in Darkness's post?



 Very good question. _/me tests with a non-mod account._ Ah, it's the 'you do not have permission page.' We'll need an admin to enable the permission, then.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 3, 2007)

Is that for everyone one then? Does this mean I've changed ENworld?


----------



## BOZ (Jan 6, 2007)

for the better, hopefully!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 6, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Very good question. _/me tests with a non-mod account._ Ah, it's the 'you do not have permission page.' We'll need an admin to enable the permission, then.



 Done.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

